

U.S. CEO Blasts French Work Habits - hariis
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323549204578316101127838118.html

======
tquai
I've lived/worked in both the USA and France, and this guy's comments are so
transparently uninformed. To simplify things greatly: In France, there is more
time off, but people are more sérieux while at work. In France, time off is
taken outside of work, while in the US, time off is taken at work -- at the
coffee machine, on reddit, chatting about banal stuff with coworkers,
complaining about stuff (that's usually related to working too much)...

On a different note, I've noticed numerous CEOs lately bringing up politics in
reference to their work. The most common example is, "my company isn't doing
as well as expected, and it's a certain politician's fault, not mine." Gotta
love the personal responsibility, there.

~~~
austenallred
"In the US, time off is taken at work."

I never thought of it that way, but that is spot on. As an entrepreneur I used
to wonder how people work 8 hour days behind a computer for $10 an hour. After
a while I realized they don't.

------
melkisch
Have you read his letter to the French Minister Arnaud Montebourg? (at the
bottom of this article [http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-
politique/france/actu/020257...](http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-
politique/france/actu/0202575775894-goodyear-l-incroyable-courrier-du-pdg-de-
titan-a-montebourg-540113.php))

WSJ talks about "blistering critiques of French work habits". I just think
he's pretty objective about the situation.

~~~
D_Alex
Thanks for this link. It is interesting that the overwhelming majority of the
(French) readers' comments are in agreement with the Titan's CEO's view that
the government should worry about maintaining a competitive French industry,
and not about preserving the "French way of life". I expected they would have
been more parochial.

------
aaron695
Meh. Old article and quotes like -

"Though productivity in France is higher than Germany's and close to that of
the U.S. according to 2011 data "

"Can I remind you that Titan…is 20 times smaller than Michelin…and 35 times
less profitable?"

Are a good comeback.

It just seems like a sore loser who wanted a cheap deal but didn't get it
under his terms so he's crying. A sad story really.

When France is a laid back nation that values home life over work AND is poor
and in crisis then these business leaders might have a point.

~~~
rhizome
The US has not yet been able to shed its history with slavery, so it strikes
many American businesspeople as illogical that workers be left with any spare
life at all if there's any way for their job to use it.

EDIT: Downvote all you like, but if you read the article, a large part of the
problem is that French unions are standing up for themselves and,
consequently, the workers.

~~~
OGinparadise
_The US has not yet been able to shed its history with slavery, so it strikes
many American businesspeople as illogical that workers be left with any spare
life at all if there's any way for their job to use it._

:) that and US employers still give out blankets with chicken pox to union
employees.

The simple truth is that capitalism in US is less regulated.

------
ajross
This is an example of the kind of dumb partisan journalism that the Journal
has been doing more and more of. Who cares what some "U.S. CEO" subjectively
thinks of "French Work Habits". That's a question the CEO is answering to a
newspaper. And sure, it's going to be colored by the fact that the CEO is
almost certainly an anti-labor Republican.

The question the same management is asking on behalf of its shareholders,
however, is an entirely quantitative one: how much will it cost to open a
factory in France? Obviously labor policy (not "work habits") is a factor
there. But how much? _The article doesn't say._

So what was the point of my reading this?

~~~
MarcBodnick
This story was covered by lots of outlets. I don't understand why you think
this is partisan on the Journal's part - seems like a reasonable recap of the
story.

